# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  De levensloopregeling samengevat

## Leontien

*Een tijdje er tussenuit in verband met een studie? Of voor een lange reis? Met de komst van de levensloopregeling vanaf 1 januari 2006 gaat dit een stuk gemakkelijker. U mag namelijk jaarlijks maximaal 12 procent van uw loon sparen om daar later een periode van onbetaald verlof mee te financieren. Het opgespaarde tegoed mag u ook gebruiken voor ouderschaps- of zorgverlof. Daarnaast kunt u dankzij deze regeling een aantal jaar eerder stoppen met werken.*

Jaarlijks mag u dus maximaal 12 procent van uw bruto jaarloon sparen, maar minder mag natuurlijk ook. Het totale spaartegoed mag niet meer dan 210 procent zijn van het jaarloon. 
Onder bruto jaarloon verstaan we uw salaris, vakantiegeld en eventuele eindejaarstoeslagen zoals een dertiende maand of winstuitkering. 

U mag zelf weten waar u een levenslooprekening afsluit. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld bij een bank of bij een verzekeraar. Uw werkgever stort op uw verzoek loon op deze rekening. Wanneer u uw tegoed wilt opnemen, loopt de uitbetaling via uw werkgever want u moet daar nog loonbelasting over betalen. Als u verlof opneemt kunt u tot maximaal  183,- belastingkorting krijgen.

Als u deelneemt aan de spaarloonregeling moet u een keuze maken tussen de spaarloonregeling en de levensloopregeling. Er kan elk jaar slechts op grond van één van beide regelingen geld worden bijgestort. Wel is het mogelijk om in een kalenderjaar uit beide regelingen geld op te nemen. 

Bron: http://www.nederpoort.nl/blog/index....ng_samengevat/

----------

